# Mounting pheasant problem



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

My brother just shot a pheasant with a 25 1/2" tail feather. Problem is before he measured it, he cleaned the bird, and ripped out the tail feathers.

Would he be able to shoot another pheasant and have the longer tail feathers put on the other bird??????

or what can ya do

thanks

Tator


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, he sure can. I do it all the time for guys! You can make a nice looking bird with a small tail, look like a beast! Just a little nip/tuck my friend! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Rick,

Can you also add some huge shed antlers I found last winter to a deers head!!!!   :wink:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

123


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

woodpecker said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Rick,
> ...


Sounds like you are speaking from experience!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

123


----------



## stuffer (Aug 27, 2007)

Ya, the sheds are easy to mount on on an existing mount or you can put them on a shed form. Its easy


----------

